# New Option In Moboot With Each ROM?



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

Up to this point I have stuck with Cyanogen's rom on my touchpad because it was their instructions I followed to get Android on it. I have recently branched out and tried a different rom, Bricked ROM. Now when I reboot moboot has the option to boot into ICS or Bricked ROM. Is this always the case? With every new rom there is an additional option or did I do something wrong? Thanks for the help?


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

I just flashed AOKP after CM9 and now I have 2 options CM and AOKP but they both bring me to the same ROM. The most recently flashed. So its happening to me also. Would be awesome to fix.


----------



## Hieutt (Jan 18, 2012)

That's because you have more than one boot UImage in the system/boot folder. Just use Root explorer to delete the boot UImage you dont want to keep  ex: UImage.CyanogenMod or UImage.AOKP or something like that.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

by chance would there be a way to get cm7 to tri-boot? i thought these were tri-booting but i guess i was wrong ;/ ... i know dalingrin said dont do it but ive been using my moms touchpad for netflix since its on cm7 still and i use everything else on cm9... i just want to be able to quickly boot into cm7 so i can use netflix.. any ideas or is it just not worth it?


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

Hieutt said:


> That's because you have more than one boot UImage in the system/boot folder. Just use Root explorer to delete the boot UImage you dont want to keep  ex: UImage.CyanogenMod or UImage.AOKP or something like that.


I have been trying to get to the boot folder in root explorer but cannot seem to locate. Could you please give me a little insight on how to find it.

Thanks


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Hieutt said:


> That's because you have more than one boot UImage in the system/boot folder. Just use Root explorer to delete the boot UImage you dont want to keep  ex: UImage.CyanogenMod or UImage.AOKP or something like that.


I have been trying to delete the extra UImages I have but root explorer keeps saying "Cannot delete this file". I tried changing the permissions on the files, and I can't even do that. Is there some thing I have to set in File explorer to delete them?


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

You need to be in WebOS to edit the moboot files. Install preware and then internalz pro. Put internalz into master mode, bavigate to thew boot directory and delete the uimage you don't want. Be carefule though, CWM and CM have pretty much the same uimage name so you could accidentally delete CWM. no problem, just reinstall with acmeinstaller.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ndinfla said:


> I have been trying to get to the boot folder in root explorer but cannot seem to locate. Could you please give me a little insight on how to find it.
> 
> Thanks


Download File Expert by Geek Software. Go into it's setting and turn on root access. When you start it, select "My Files, then Phone Internal Storage". Select the Boot folder. Delete the file you want. I also have used Root Browser that is part of Rom Toolbox. Becareful, it has root access as soon as you open it and once you select a file to delete, it does it without any confirmation.


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Download File Expert by Geek Software. Go into it's setting and turn on root access. When you start it, select "My Files, then Phone Internal Storage". Select the Boot folder. Delete the file you want. I also have used Root Browser that is part of Rom Toolbox. Becareful, it has root access as soon as you open it and once you select a file to delete, it does it without any confirmation.


Thank you nevertells for the response. I followed th einstructions for file expert but no matter what i cannot find a boot folder anywhere. I feel like im on a snipe hunt. What i am trying to do is update to cm9. Tried flashing thru recovery and got the boot failed message. I have tried adb but it will not connect to any of my computers even the one i used to root my nook sometime ago. Do you have any suggestions?

Thank you in advance


----------



## jack90125 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have .6 alpha and bricked 3.5 and they load as to which one I selected. go to systems about and they come up as diff roms. do not know how useful it is but since they are similar it works. would not think it would be the same with cm7 tho as system files are diff.


----------



## mnoram (Oct 13, 2011)

I am having the same problem as ndinfla. Back on CM7 I was able to mount and edit items in /boot following the instructions here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7459-change-boot-order-in-moboot Now in CM9 /boot is always visible as mounted but seems to be read-only. Thoughts?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ndinfla said:


> Thank you nevertells for the response. I followed th einstructions for file expert but no matter what i cannot find a boot folder anywhere. I feel like im on a snipe hunt. What i am trying to do is update to cm9. Tried flashing thru recovery and got the boot failed message. I have tried adb but it will not connect to any of my computers even the one i used to root my nook sometime ago. Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Ok, the other way to get to the boot folder is thru WebOS. If you have not already done so, you need to install Preware and then use that app to download Internalz Pro. Here is a great video on how to install preware.






Once you have Preware installed, use it to download Internalz Pro. You will have to put Internals Pro into Root mode also. That is done from the button in the upper left corner which is for settings. I believe the switch in settings you need to change is all the way at the bottom of the list. Now get out of settings and you can browse to the boot folder where you will see all the Ulmage files for Moboot, CWM, WebOS, Cyanogen, and any other roms you may have installed. Becareful what you delete, or you could very easily brick your TP.

Here is a link for WebOS Quick install http://www.treo8.com/bbs/thread-258983-1-1.html


----------



## stryver (Sep 11, 2011)

its true, once you have internalz pro installed on the webOS side you can delete the "left behind" .uImage files with no problem. I figured this out by cross referencing another issue some were having while trying to install the alternative touchscreen recovery TWRP; TWRP would not boot because there was an extra webOS update.uImage file present from a webOS update that was not needed. While using the file manager on webOS i could not find such a file that was labeled update.uImage etc. except for an .xml file which clearly is not the format i was after so while i was there i figured ill delete the extra cyanogenmod.uImage file and see what happens. Of course it worked like a charm, im going to keep my clockworkmod as well as TWRP just in case of future compatability issues with either program. It takes up a little room of course but ive found that having options, like when one doesnt install something but the other might, its just good to have. just in case, then again they could be based off the same kernel, idk, can anyone confirm?


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

anyone know if you can rename the boot image without issues? i want to rename aokp "android" so it will just show the os instead of the rom..


----------



## mnoram (Oct 13, 2011)

sixohtew said:


> anyone know if you can rename the boot image without issues? i want to rename aokp "android" so it will just show the os instead of the rom..


Yes not a problem. Just remember to change your moboot.default if AOKP is currently your default boot option. I renamed Cyanogen to Android with no issues.

On the note about deleting update.uImage and others, can anyone list the required files that need to be in the boot partition? I tried the WebOs ota update and feel like it put stuff in boot I don't need.


----------

